# AO Smith Vortex



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Any body use one ( or more ) of these Vortex s ?? I'm hearing good things about them and how they are very close to being "on demand " .

Feedback ?

Cal


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I replace AO Smith the most. Bradford White has similar high performance tanks.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber said:


> I replace AO Smith the most. Bradford White has similar high performance tanks.


 Really ??? I LOVE the BW s ,,,, you know which model is similar ?

Thanks


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Here ya go for normal venting: http://www.bradfordwhite.com/products2.asp?id=1&product_id=168

Here's the entire list. Best to call the rep to get the right one for each application because the _ing names are _ing confusing: http://www.bradfordwhite.com/products_list.asp?id=1


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i have installed one vertex and the customer loves it. he claims that it provides practically unlimited hot water. also, the first hour rating is awesome. the heater's probably 8 months old so i can't speak for it's long term reliability.






paul


----------



## weplumb (Apr 16, 2009)

Installed a 50 gal about a year ago and have had no problems that I know of.....I was a little worried We installed one of those Kohler custom showers like you see on tv commercials. I believe it was a DTV valve ( the electronic mixing valve) the shower had 3 tile shower body sprays, one overhead which was the equivelent to four of the body spray(8"x8") , a handheld spray, and the standard shower head. I think all running it was over 20 gpm. Was like a carwash. We were very concerned that it would run out of hot water but the customer said that he and his wife take very long showers and have yet to have a problem.Glad to hear that .....thought that i was going to havft to add a storage tank just for the shower.

Not to change the subject but is anybody having problems with the Powershots? Have had nothing but problems with them straight out of the box. igniters, harnesses,flammable vapor sensors,gas valves, blowers you name it. Very frustrating when you look at the cost of them. I am looking to change any ideas?


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

weplumb said:


> is anybody having problems with the Powershots? Have had nothing but problems with them straight out of the box. igniters, harnesses,flammable vapor sensors,gas valves, blowers you name it. Very frustrating when you look at the cost of them. I am looking to change any ideas?


Yeah, they are terrible. How about their venting limitations! What a joke. Bradford whenever I can.


----------

